# Alpine Webcams



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like I've got some time still. Winter is coming.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> View attachment 159858
> 
> Looks like I've got some time still. Winter is coming.



Is that your secret local resort?


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

Already drooling here in the Alps


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

SushiLover said:


> Is that your secret local resort?


It sure is- Monarch Mountain. I'm used to Summit County blasting fake snow. Now I've got to wait for nature to blanket my new local.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I'd like to check out the smaller resorts sometime this year (Ski Cooper, Monarch, Wolf Creek, Powderhorn). I don't know if it will happen since I only have limited off days and I already own an epic pass.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

SushiLover said:


> I'd like to check out the smaller resorts sometime this year (Ski Cooper, Monarch, Wolf Creek, Powderhorn). I don't know if it will happen since I only have limited off days and I already own an epic pass.


DM me if you wanna ride Monarch or Wolf Creek together. Buddy passes are under $60 a day at Monarch. I don't have a Wolf Creek pass this year, but I'm definitely getting over there to check it out. I've heard Cooper's new access to the backside trees is pretty sweet but the surface lifts get a little tiring.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> DM me if you wanna ride Monarch or Wolf Creek together. Buddy passes are under $60 a day at Monarch. I don't have a Wolf Creek pass this year, but I'm definitely getting over there to check it out. I've heard Cooper's new access to the backside trees is pretty sweet but the surface lifts get a little tiring.


Absolutely!!!! I'm down to link up at any of those resorts. You can't beat $60 buddy ticket anywhere in Colorado. I heard about the backside of Ski Cooper. It's mostly trees with moguls (almost a bank slalom) similar to the east coast. That lift is gnarly, you're traveling uphill on a steep slope that's all bumpy and moguly.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

RobPowderjunkie said:


> View attachment 159866
> 
> 
> Already drooling here in the Alps


Solden Rettenbach?


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

BoardieK said:


> Solden Rettenbach?


Good job!! 100 points 💪🏼😉


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

This is the best I could come up with from my local region, for now. A little bit of snowmaking stoke from Wachusett, Mass.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

more Whiteface....










Gore...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It's finally snowing in Southern Colorado! LET'S GO!


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

In spite of today's rain, my small local south of Boston is making snow and this webcam image had me stoked! It's not a big mountain, but it's just right for me, close by, and I love it!


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Here is us in our motorhome at Les Gets in France, furthest left and closest to camera.



https://app.webcam-hd.com/lesgets/depart-perrieres



Snapshot below


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

NY December 21 - in the Top 10 for lowest snow years .... more rockface, err I mean Whiteface


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

It's been a lean snow year in Greater Boston as well. Late in December, though, I did manage to get this screen shot from our local hill's webcam, of this snowboarder doing a grab just before he disappeared from the screen.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I always like taking a peek @ Ymir peak at Whitewater BC

Whitewater Lodge Cam

Not much viability today - probably because of all of the snow they've been getting. - 75 cms in the last 48 hours


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

windy day, neg temps & first big storm coming, overdue
CloudFace!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Asteroid Face! haha, nice moon glow










Mid-Day CreepFace










SunsetFace, love that skyline










MoonFace?










CottonCandyFace - neg21 F










StillFace










CreatureFace?


----------

